# Inconsiderate Germans



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

On my first tour of Spain in our Motorhome and currently staying at Camping Los Madriles in Isla Plana near Mazarron, first impressions were what a great site and facilities; the pitch was the best we have experienced so far on the tour. The moment only lasted for a day until we had a classic clash with the Bombastic Germans. 
Whilst enjoying the view from our site and the lovely sunshine, we heard a number of Germanic voices shouting, curious to what was happening we found a Car and a caravan parked across our pitch entry. Thinking they were about to enter a vacant site we took no more notice, until an hour later noticing they had not moved. I spoke to the lady who was just exiting the caravan which is still hitched to the car and asked if they intended to move their vehicles which were blocking access to and from my pitch, literally only an arm’s length from my vehicle. I was told in no uncertain terms that “No, they had permission from the site management to position the vehicles there as they had an early start in the morning”. I pointed out politely that it was against the site rules to occupy site access roads in case of an emergency. I was then told by one of the now interested German friends, that the man who’s vehicle was causing the problem “was a very important person and that he stopped on the site for six months of the year and was well known by the management” I pointed out that I was not being unreasonable in asking for at least the vehicles to park in a vacant pitch next to us and also why they had moved down from a pitch they had occupied two rows up to block me in. The Germans shrugged their shoulders and told me to go and see the Camp reception. This I did and again politely pointed out the problem only to be told “they(the management) can make and break the rules when they like and to shout up”. The Germans took great delight in this and enjoyed my discomfort, I asked once more to our German friends if they thought I was being unreasonable and a companion of the German said “No you’re not, but he’s not moving”
This is one site that I will not be recommending


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cue....loud radio and smokey bbq.. :roll:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bombstic sausage eaters*

8O unbelievable  they can be a bit like that, I seem to recall someone posting on here that they had been bitten by a sausage eaters dog the owners offered no appology just turned their backs and walked away (I think it was Ernieboy)
What if you wanted to drive off of your pitch??


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Germans*

Whooops, we are going on the Mosel/Rhine meet June 8O and intend to stay for a few weeks, hope this is not indicative of the behaviour we can expect, Mrs cb is Welsh with a temper :lol:

cb


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

What ever you do don't mention the war!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you sure they hadn't reserved that area with a towel earlier in the day


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Basa, 

You're far too nice...  

Think I would have at least pulled my front bumper within millimetres of the side of their caravan and left the diesel running for the remainder of their stay.

I may not have got much sleep, but I would have caught up after they moved off :twisted:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

How unreasonable of them and the management.

1. Because if there is an emergency and you can't get out.

2. Would they themselves like it?

Surely even if they have to leave early being on a pitch doesn't prevent that ?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Guess it's just another case of there being some unreasonable types everywhere. I've never encountered such behaviour from the Germans, quite the opposite. 

I met a couple in the ferry queue at dover once, and ended up spending 3 nights on their drive in Koblenz - great hospitality!

David


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

b16duv said:


> Guess it's just another case of there being some unreasonable types everywhere. I've never encountered such behaviour from the Germans, quite the opposite.


Same here - at all costs we must not make group judgements based upon the few. I think this is unusual because I work with Germans a great deal and find them very formal (until they know you) but unfailingly polite - and have had quite a few discussions about the war as well.

Discovered that one of my clients grandfather fought at Paschendale against my grandfather - and they both survived, though I did blame him for shooting half my GF's leg off - said he must have been a terrible shot!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Germans*



CurlyBoy said:


> Whooops, we are going on the Mosel/Rhine meet June 8O and intend to stay for a few weeks, hope this is not indicative of the behaviour we can expect, Mrs cb is Welsh with a temper :lol:
> 
> cb


Having lived and worked in Germany for over twenty years I can say they are a usually a great bunch of holiday makers.

There are plonkers in all nations

Check out the drunken British yob & yobette on holiday in much of Europe.


----------



## tapspanner (Feb 21, 2010)

Should have done a John Cleese on them


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Generator, barbeque, music & kids. Play the long game.

Achtung Spitfire


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*done*

Having taken into consideration your points, I doubt he would have been having an early start if he had stayed in front of us! :wink:

™

German or Other


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

As someone said; there are inconsiderate people in all nations. We've never had any problem with Germans but someone told us that they are better in their own country. We spent 3 months there last year and found kind considerate people everywhere.
We had a problem last year in Italy with a huge family of Dutch - very surprising as previously and since they have all been great.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me too TM.


I have never liked sour krauts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Erm - and we don't get obnoxious Brits abroad????? there are good and bad in all countries, have been very embarrassed by the behaviour and attitude of Brits abroad more times than any other nationality!!


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the conflict is over my friendly considerate German fellow European had his way and as now left the site. I agree with a some of the responses on this matter, I have never really had any problem with any particular Nationality and its true some of our own Nationals can be very trying. But it was the pure none consideration for our concerns that I find totally unacceptable and especially from the Spanish management of the site. It’s their own rules and safety requirements, which are given to all new arrivals on a leaflet and displayed in various locations around the site, which they ignored. All to appease a long term resident on the site. To be told to “SHUT UP” in the most aggressive manner in front of these offenders, was embarrassing, especially as they seemed to take great pleasure from it. Never mind we will continue to enjoy the rest of our tour.
I wonder if they reacted the way they did because it was St. George’s day never mind!!!!!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

..........absolutely right wupert, my comment was tongue in cheek as we have met some lovely people from " all " nations on our tours. Any that are not get the response they deserve, foreign or British!!

cb


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a shame when a few people with this attitude spoil it for others. Firstly you've done the right thing in boycotting the campsite in future. I hate it when people complain about something but continue giving business to people who offer poor service. 

I'd be tempted to try and leave negative reviews as well. Whilst the German trade is no doubt important to the Spanish you can't underestimate how important the Brits are too. When the recession hit and the Euro was strong Spain's tourist industry really felt it and were doing some incredible deals to try attract Brits. The only way campsites will treat you as an equal customer is if you stick up for your rights. It's only when their business suffers because enough Brits stay away that they will begin to take notice.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Dont forget to enter this site on the MHF data base along with your "recommendations" 
You may also wish to inform the management that you will be advising the MH community (some 40K+) of their attitude regarding H&S rules being flouted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stereo*

Very Stereotypical, I had a Similar situation with Swiss folk on Lake Annecy. So I could have posted "inconsiderate Swiss".

Some folk are just plain rude.

I see many folk on here say that when they are away they tend to avoid "The English". Often I take this to be anyone who's mother tongue is just that, English. Be they English, Scottish, Irish, Welsh or from the Isle Of Man!

It is one of those situations.

™


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Whilst you may feel agreved at these Germans, The person you should be having a go at is the site owner who is running an unsafe site.

Taking photographic evidence, and enclosing it with a letter of complain, to the owner, the local town mayor, the fire dept and any other official body may or may not help. But it will help get it off your chest in a way that MAY get the owner an official reprimand from the local authorities.

Safety should be the number one priority of any site.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is where you need to have a motorcyle rack and a towbar on the rear of your motorhome, then remember that you are not very good at manouvering , and attempt to turn your unit round 180 degrees (because you want to).

This normally makes acres of space.

Steve


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Last September we found a lot of Eric's take up two spaces at Aires, just plain greed when something is free. The worst we encountered was on an Aire where for Ten Spaces there were Two electric points, one taken by an Eric and one by a Dutchman they left themselves hooked up all afternoon, evening and night ( very unfair to those needing power to top up batteries) They were still hooked up when we left next morning, and may indeed still be 'SUPER GLUE' strikes again. Got a big tube for June/July :twisted: :twisted: 

Captain Chaos strikes again, fighter against greed and the selfish 8) 8)


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> The worst we encountered was on an Aire where for Ten Spaces there were Two electric points, one taken by an Eric and one by a Dutchman they left themselves hooked up all afternoon, evening and night ( very unfair to those needing power to top up batteries)


Worthwhile taking a two way adaptor and piggy back.. We use the Aire in Biarritz quite often and each point supplies about four MHs when it's busy, which it always is..


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Site owner "revenge" is very easy, particularly when you have a full cassette, and they have plenty of places they don't want it emptying (in error) :wink: 


Whilst ignorant people come in all shapes, sizes and races, I wouldn't let any representative of a business I was using, speak to me in an unpolite or offensive way.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Los madriles has always had a leaning towards the GermansIMO,and consequently the Germans take advantge and get their own way.We had problems there 3 years ago,so we moved on to Los Torres just up the road, and had a great time.If you are in thar area again try them.
Backaxle


----------



## PFS600 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wait until they are asleep and let the air out of thier tyres :twisted:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

derek500 said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > The worst we encountered was on an Aire where for Ten Spaces there were Two electric points, one taken by an Eric and one by a Dutchman they left themselves hooked up all afternoon, evening and night ( very unfair to those needing power to top up batteries)
> ...


Hi Derek
Problem with these bumholes was it was a pay system 2euros for two hours, so it either cost them a fortune, or they were just inconsiderate ***********s . I hope they learned a lesson. :wink:


----------

